# French Vet documents to Download in PDF format.



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I've posted three Zip files of PDF documents which have details of 71 Vets throughout France who have been recommended by Members using the Pet Passport scheme.

To find the files - click on 'Resources' at the top of this page.

Scroll down and click on 'Useful Downloads'.

Scroll down and click on 'Useful' - and the files are on Page 2.

If you find the details on the documents are incorrect or need updating please contact me by PM.

A sample PDF document is attached to this post.


----------

